# Swap meet for a great cause



## Hawthornecrazy (Feb 2, 2018)

https://nashville.craigslist.org/bik/d/its-coming-get-grip-7-march/6473931932.html


Looks like a fun time with very good intentions.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 2, 2018)

@stezell


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 2, 2018)

Its listed in this section--this is a fun meet! V/r Shawn

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/get-a-grip-7-bicycle-ride-ons-show-swap-meet.123782/


----------

